# mucho más / mucha más



## mictina

Hola, amigos:

Hoy he escuchado una frase que me ha llamado la atención: ""Suárez *tenía mucha* más vocación política que yo". al investigar he encontrado otras ocurrencias de esa estructura. Les pregunto: ¿da igual utilizar "tenía *mucho más *vocación" y "tenía *mucha más* vocación",  o cada estructura tiene un sentido específico? 
Gracias


----------



## dexterciyo

mictina said:


> Hola, amigos:
> 
> Hoy he escuchado una frase que me ha llamado la atención: ""Suárez *tenía mucha* más vocación política que yo". al investigar he encontrado otras ocurrencias de esa estructura. Les pregunto: ¿da igual utilizar "tenía *mucho más *vocación"  y "tenía *mucha más* vocación" ,  o cada estructura tiene un sentido específico?
> Gracias


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Deixo por conta dos nativos uma afirmação final, mas para mim é "mucho más", igual ao português.


----------



## dexterciyo

WhoSoyEu said:


> Deixo por conta dos nativos uma afirmação final, mas para mim é "mucho más", igual ao português.



Es errónea la construcción «mucho más vocación». La palabra _mucho_ funciona como adjetivo en esa frase y, por tanto, debe concordar en género y número con la palabra que califica.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Como disse antes, não tenho certeza. Mas se o "mucho/mucha" for advérbio e não adjetivo, não tem que concordar com o gênero. Creio que este é o caso.


----------



## okporip

Amigos:

Meses atrás, abri um tópico semelhante a este no fórum de espanhol. Aprendi, então, que o correto é o que aqui nos diz *dexterciyo. *Para quem quiser conferir: link do tópico.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

De acuerdo con Dexterciyo, del DPD:

*4.* *mucho más, mucho menos* + sustantivo*.* En este caso _mucho_ es adjetivo y debe concordar con el sustantivo en género y número: _«Necesitan muchas más cosas _[= muchas cosas más]» (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); no es correcto, pues, usarlo como invariable: _«Aparentaba mucho más edad de la que en realidad tenía»_ (_NProvincia_ [Arg.] 8.4.97); debió decirse _mucha más edad_.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

PACOALADROQUE said:


> De acuerdo con Dexterciyo, del DPD:
> 
> *4.* *mucho más, mucho menos* + sustantivo*.* En este caso _mucho_ es adjetivo y debe concordar con el sustantivo en género y número: _«Necesitan muchas más cosas _[= muchas cosas más]» (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); no es correcto, pues, usarlo como invariable: _«Aparentaba mucho más edad de la que en realidad tenía»_ (_NProvincia_ [Arg.] 8.4.97); debió decirse _mucha más edad_.
> 
> Saludos


 
Essa conclusão não seria válida em português, parece-me. Claro que o poderá ser em espanhol, mas confesso-me confundido. O conceito de advérbio como categoria gramatical não é independente do idioma? Aprendi na escola que _'muito/a', 'mais' e 'menos',_ os equivalentes de _'mucho/a'_, _'más_' e '_menos_' são advérbios. O DRAE também diz o mesmo:

_*1. *m.__ Gram. Palabra invariable cuya función consiste en complementar la significación del verbo, de un adjetivo, de otro *adverbio* y de ciertas secuencias. Hay_ _adverbios_ _de ... de cantidad o grado, como bastante, mucho, muy_ ...

_'Más_' e '_menos_', por sua vez, também são qualificados no DRAE como advérbios e o mesmo acontece com as expressões _'mucho más'_ e _'mucho menos'_

*3. *adv. c. U., con valor aumentativo, antepuesto a otros adverbios. _Mucho antes._ _Mucho después._ *Mucho más. *_*Mucho menos*._

'_Mucho_' não é um intensificador de '_mais', _ou seja, um advérbio que modifica outro advérbio? Como é que agora, de repente, '_mucho_' passou a adjectivo? Alguém quer ter a bondade de me explicar isso?


----------



## dexterciyo

Quando _mucho_ va seguido de substantivo, a categoria gramatical do tal é adjetivo.



> *1.* adj. Abundante, o que excede a lo ordinario, regular o preciso.



Por isso é que existe o feminino _mucha_:

"Suárez tenía much*a* (_adj.)_ vocación"

"Suárez tenía much*a* (_adj.)_ más (_adv.)_ vocación que yo"



> Como é que agora, de repente, 'mucho' passou a adjectivo?



Sempre foi assim.


----------



## Carfer

dexterciyo said:


> Quando _mucho_ va seguido de substantivo, a categoria gramatical do tal é adjetivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Por isso é que existe o feminino _mucha_:
> 
> "Suárez tenía much*a* (_adj.)_ vocación"
> 
> "Suárez tenía much*a* (_adj.)_ más (_adv.)_ vocación que yo"
> 
> 
> 
> Sempre foi assim.


 
Percebo a lógica. No entanto, subsiste a questão: porque é que o DRAE 'considera '_mucho_' em _'mucho menos'_ advérbio? E, se o é, porque é que há-de ser variável?


----------



## dexterciyo

Carfer said:


> Percebo a lógica. No entanto, subsiste a questão: porque é que o DRAE 'considera '_mucho_' em _'mucho menos'_ advérbio? E, se o é, porque é que há-de ser variável?



Porque não modifica nenhum substantivo.

"Suárez corre much*o* (_adv_.)".

"María corre much*o* (_adv_.) más".


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

dexterciyo said:


> Es errónea la construcción «mucho más vocación». La palabra _mucho_ funciona como adjetivo en esa frase y, por tanto, debe concordar en género y número con la palabra que califica.



Perfecto! 
En este caso, como es adjetivo, hay también la concordancia de género.


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

Carfer said:


> Essa conclusão não seria válida em português, parece-me. Claro que o poderá ser em espanhol, mas confesso-me confundido. O conceito de advérbio como categoria gramatical não é independente do idioma? Aprendi na escola que _'muito/a', 'mais' e 'menos',_ os equivalentes de _'mucho/a'_, _'más_' e '_menos_' são advérbios. O DRAE também diz o mesmo:
> 
> _*1. *m.__ Gram. Palabra invariable cuya función consiste en complementar la significación del verbo, de un adjetivo, de otro *adverbio* y de ciertas secuencias. Hay_ _adverbios_ _de ... de cantidad o grado, como bastante, mucho, muy_ ...
> 
> _'Más_' e '_menos_', por sua vez, também são qualificados no DRAE como advérbios e o mesmo acontece com as expressões _'mucho más'_ e _'mucho menos'_
> 
> *3. *adv. c. U., con valor aumentativo, antepuesto a otros adverbios. _Mucho antes._ _Mucho después._ *Mucho más. *_*Mucho menos*._
> 
> '_Mucho_' não é um intensificador de '_mais', _ou seja, um advérbio que modifica outro advérbio? Como é que agora, de repente, '_mucho_' passou a adjectivo? Alguém quer ter a bondade de me explicar isso?


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

Dependiendo de la situación MUCHO puede ser 'adverbio', adjetivo' o 'pronombre indefinido', vale!

Saludos


----------



## MèngDié

WhoSoyEu said:


> Deixo por conta dos nativos uma afirmação final, mas para mim é "mucho más", igual ao português.


 
Só para tirar as dúvidas, então em português, dir-se-ia _Suárez tinha muit*o* mais vocação política do que eu_, e não _muit*a*_?


----------



## Alentugano

MèngDié said:


> Só para tirar as dúvidas, então em português, dir-se-ia _Suárez tinha muit*o*  mais vocação política do que eu_, e não _muit*a*_?


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

MèngDié said:


> Só para tirar as dúvidas, então em português, dir-se-ia _Suárez tinha muit*o* mais vocação política do que eu_, e não _muit*a*_?



Perfeito, amigo!!!!


----------

